# Rokon,



## Dough (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anybody have any experience with the Rokon motorcycle,  two wheel chainn drive?
I'm looking at ATVs and really like the idea of a small cycle for where I hunt.
Thanks,
Doug


----------

